

A diversity hack to hire better tech talent - kedargj
https://twitter.com/GapJumpers/status/561209460832894976

======
beamatronic
"Even well-meaning people sometimes skew their hiring judgements
unconsciously, because of shortcuts our brains have internalized over a long
period of time. Blind auditions are key to eliminating implicit hiring bias."

So will this only work if you never perform an in-person interview?

~~~
kedargj
The most biases typically exist in selecting sourcing channels and the
subsequent shortlist of resumes.

Like "The Voice", it's the initial filters that need more calibrating.

